# How many friends do you have ??



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

How many friends do you have ??


----------



## TallGreen (May 6, 2017)

More than five friends sounds exhausting. I prefer acquaintances, less commitment required.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

None.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

what do you mean


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I have 2 friends and that's enough for a lifetime.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

I have more enemies than friends and when my friends became enemies nobody bothered me. See faces in the crowd.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I personally have only 2 friends. Before it was 8, but then highschool came around, and only two of them were going to the same highschool as me. Then we met one more person who I became friends with, and I stopped being friends with one of my old friends, because we don't really hang out anymore.
So two. but I still have imaginary friends, despite being in highschool.

A human can only have a maximum of 150 friends. Amazing, huh? I learned about it two years ago, in a psychology textbook my mum has.
This is because of the amount of time needed to get to know one another, and the length of the friendships itself. Since friends come and go, especially when it comes to changing environments, and age.

I think the video does a great job at explaining how this works. Better than I ever could.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

2. 1 male 1 female. Its a nice balance.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Two


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I used to have a good hand full of friends, but after high school most of us kind of split into different paths. :laughing: 

Right now I just have three friends that I live with. :kitteh:

And every once in awhile I would encounter one of my high school friends just taking a stroll at life. :happy:
It is interesting to hear what they have been up to.

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

This poll is fcked couldn't find 0 and I do know what a friend is, well kind of...


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> This poll is fcked couldn't find 0 and I do know what a friend is, well kind of...


You are your own friend so you do have 1 :wink:


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

3


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

2, their names are Simon and garfunkel and were listening to the sound of silence.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Zero real friends.

And i don't even have a lot of fake friends. I'm a very lonely person, very isolated actually.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I have 3 friends. Use to have a lot more but as the saying goes: people grow and people change.

Some friendships I out grew, some they out grew me. Others went fanatically religious and if you weren't the same they dropped you. Couple friends died too. But I think the most impactful was I changed from being an extroverted child/teen to an introverted adult


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a lot depending on what you count as friends. If we're talking about super-close intense friends, maybe 3-5. General friends that I hang out with periodically, 10-20 range. Friendly acquaintances is countless lol


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I have 0 friends irl.

However, I find it easy to make Internet friends. I probably have around 20 that I would consider myself close to.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

What do most people here consider as a friend? 

I think I'm pretty lax in who I consider a friend offline. Basically, if we like each other, and we're friendly, and one of us has ever, at any point in history, talked to the other—_BOOM!_ Friendship! I have a lot of friends, fewer good friends, and I don't use the title "best friend" even though I have some of those. I can't count all the people I care about and who care about me. It's not important to me to know the number, just as long as I can enjoy someone's company and trust that they won't hurt me. It takes a lot to hurt me, and I'm fairly trusting.

Online, I can't simply look at someone's face when they look at me and see that they have good intentions. It takes a few one-on-one conversation to call people online friends. It's new territory for me!


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Enough.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

I meet people but have never mastered the art of friendship.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

I have 3 close friends. One of them is my brother and one is my husband. The 3rd is a friend from college. 

I have multiple "friends" I can hang out with and have a good time with when I'm around them (probably upwards of 10). I like them and they like me, but I don't expect them to come running if I'm in dire straits, and I doubt they would come running to me if they were the ones in trouble. In some cases, there simply isn't the deep connection required for a close friendship; in others, we both hold back a level of trust to a certain degree because of who the other person is friends with. In a few cases, it's simply a lack of time and opportunity.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

My answer to this question could be anywhere from 3 to 20, depending on how you define "friend"


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

NeonMidget said:


> You are your own friend so you do have 1 :wink:


Yeah, another female INTJ cheering me up. You guys are awesome just a bit robotic, which is kind of sexy


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

I've had one solid friend for the past few years and others that came and went in my X years of life.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I currently have 5 close friends and I'm including my husband and my brother in that count since they're also my best friends. The rest are intimate gal pals chosen with care, not acquaintances.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Yeah, another female INTJ cheering me up. You guys are awesome just a bit robotic, which is kind of sexy


A bit robotic ? What do you mean by that ? :exterminate:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I don't count


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

I have ~3 close friends and a handful of casual friends


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

NeonMidget said:


> A bit robotic ? What do you mean by that ? :exterminate:


Let me give you an example.

Bunch of people see a kitten. They are like ohh ahh sooo cute. INTJ is like this cat is in a wrong place(with a German accent). Then it's: Mission exterminate (with a terminator like voice). Then you proceed to zap the poor kitten. 
Don't get me wrong ENTPs are like that early on in life but we get the cute bit at some point. You go after the poor cat even with a walking stick instead of just saying "ohh what a cute kitten ahh".


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Let me give you an example.
> 
> Bunch of people see a kitten. They are like ohh ahh sooo cute. INTJ is like this cat is in a wrong place(with a German accent). Then it's: Mission exterminate (with a terminator like voice). Then you proceed to zap the poor kitten.
> Don't get me wrong ENTPs are like that early on in life but we get the cute bit at some point. You go after the poor cat even with a walking stick instead of just saying "ohh what a cute kitten ahh".


So this kitten likes to be terminated?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

trailerswift said:


> So this kitten likes to be terminated?
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


There is a logical explanation that takes this option into account in some minds. Some people don't give a shit what cats want.

Speaking of cats. I wonder whether a dog would count as a friend:?


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Let me give you an example.
> 
> Bunch of people see a kitten. They are like ohh ahh sooo cute. INTJ is like this cat is in a wrong place(with a German accent). Then it's: Mission exterminate (with a terminator like voice). Then you proceed to zap the poor kitten.
> Don't get me wrong ENTPs are like that early on in life but we get the cute bit at some point. You go after the poor cat even with a walking stick instead of just saying "ohh what a cute kitten ahh".


You misunderstand. Who INTJs want to exterminate in this scenario is not the cat, but the people. However, we understand and respect that the cat is using them as its minions and we don't want to damage the cat's property. This dissonance then slightly frustrates us.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

It depends how we define friends? 

I have over ten people I'd consider "friends," but no really close, real friends. At the moment.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

Is this zapping pleasurable for the kitten?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> My answer to this question could be anywhere from 3 to 20, depending on how you define "friend"


Same for me. I'm in a sorority, so I have a lot of loosely defined friends, but close friends are obviously smaller in number.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

I had a friend once who got the zapper from an electric lighter and zapped his labrodors male parts.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Depends how I should qualify my relationships with people... Let's say 5-10


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Let me give you an example.
> 
> Bunch of people see a kitten. They are like ohh ahh sooo cute. INTJ is like this cat is in a wrong place(with a German accent). Then it's: Mission exterminate (with a terminator like voice). Then you proceed to zap the poor kitten.
> Don't get me wrong ENTPs are like that early on in life but we get the cute bit at some point. You go after the poor cat even with a walking stick instead of just saying "ohh what a cute kitten ahh".


I like cute kittens :kitteh: I like guinea pigs better ...


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Rept said:


> You misunderstand. Who INTJs want to exterminate in this scenario is not the cat, but the people. However, we understand and respect that the cat is using them as its minions and we don't want to damage the cat's property. This dissonance then slightly frustrates us.


You see that's what I like about you - the robotic point of view. It's almost like speaking with IA that is about to eradicate the biggest threat on this planet.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

NeonMidget said:


> I like cute kittens :kitteh: I like guinea pigs better ...


You must be mistyped. This cannot be comprehended in my reality. ERROR!


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Zero. 

Even if I do connect with someone, it commonly never lasts for more than 3 months. People have pretty much come and gone.Then, there's other factors as well that I will not get into.


----------



## diMaggio (Apr 27, 2011)

I have two friends. (They're partners)
Other than that I have a few acquaintances I wouldn't care about if I didn't see them for years.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

If not counting any sort of familial ties, I'd say I have exactly zero friends. In my head though, I can view people as 'friends' even though I know it not to be the actual case; because they - or rather I - do not fulfill the requirements of what their knowing perception would expect from one.


----------



## Bumfuzzle (Sep 10, 2016)

Twenty-two, maybe more if I've missed someone... and here I always claimed I was only close to a handful of people


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

My friends girlfriend died on the sidewalk right in front of me of a drug overdose last spring.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I easily see 10+ people as my friends. And quite some as my good friends. And several I could see best friendship in, too.

And I have kicked out all my former 'friends' who have been negative impact on me, instead of positive. 

This is so much better.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

AAADD Pumpkin Rupsje said:


> I easily see 10+ people as my friends. And quite some as my good friends. And several I could see best friendship in, too.
> 
> And I have kicked out all my former 'friends' who have been negative impact on me, instead of positive.
> 
> This is so much better.


Are your new friends better than your old friends or did you mame your old friends and no longer find them useful? 

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

trailerswift said:


> Are your new friends better than your old friends or did you name your old friends and no longer find them useful?
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


Yes, they are definitly better [for me]. And I would say current, cuz they are not all new.

I don't know what the second part means ('name my old friends?' name?) Sorry for my English if lacking here.

It's not about who is or who isn't useful for me. I never have seen it like that. And nor can/will I ever. I don't think that's good/healthy at all. It is about who treats me well and everything. Who makes me happy, cares for me, in the right way.

Actually, interesting choice of word there, while my so called former best friend, she actually talks about who is or are (more) useful to her... ugh, one of the many signs she's not right as a close friend...


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

AAADD Pumpkin Rupsje said:


> Yes, they are definitly better [for me]. And I would say current, cuz they are not all new.
> 
> I don't know what the second part means ('name my old friends?' name?) Sorry for my English if lacking here.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant mame. I don't believe in competing with friends on such a level that would leave them more or less happy than anybody else unless they chose for it to be that way.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

trailerswift said:


> Sorry, I meant mame. I don't believe in competing with friends on such a level that would leave them more or less happy than anybody else unless they chose for it to be that way.
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


I don't know the word mame. After looking it up it seems like it implies ordering your friends. 

I don't compete with friends, nor let them compete. I wonder if you are following me at all with what you've been asking me so far.

All I said I got rid of toxic people in my life...


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

AAADD Pumpkin Rupsje said:


> I don't know the word mame. After looking it up it seems like it implies ordering your friends.
> 
> I don't compete with friends, nor let them compete. I wonder if you are following me at all with what you've been asking me so far.
> 
> All I said I got rid of toxic people in my life...


Mame means wound or hurt and usually left to suffer like what a sniper does to attract more soldiers to snipe.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

trailerswift said:


> Mame means wound or hurt and usually left to suffer like what a sniper does to attract more soldiers to snipe.
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


That is like the last thing I would ever do.

I have always been the one who has got hurt/taken advantage of others, so called friends, too. And I am done with that.

Many people very sincerely call me cute, and everyone calls me nice and a good person, and all. I have learned certain people love exploiding such innocent personality, but I am not going to allow it anymore.


----------



## Deprecator (Aug 21, 2017)

I have 6 people on my friends list, but one of them is on very thin ice atm so it might be dropping to 5 soon.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

I had to close my social networks to avoid judgment. People don't understand that when I punish a person its for a reason and I expect nothing in return.
When samier asks me not to call the athourities when he breaks the rules I get exilerated that I have something to do.
Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

If including family members 8' I'm fortunate with having great people in my life

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## therealslimlady (Dec 13, 2017)

I have friends that I sometimes hang out with, and might say hello to if I run into them while I'm out, but I don't have any close friends, or a best friend (unless my mom counts lol). I want close friends though, but I guess I'm just really picky.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Close friends: 2. It was 3 until very recently :/
Good friends: 5
Friends who I talk to rarely but at one point or another was good friends with: 3
Friends who are also family members: 4

I used to consistently only have 3 friends - one best friend and 2 other close friends. But when I realized even the closest friendships can end I started casting a wider net. It's exhausting though trying to keep up with everyone. I've gained and lost a lot of friends simply because I couldn't keep up.


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

But seriously.. What are "friends"? :O


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

2


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

Do negative numbers count?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

Like 1 or 2, I guess, but I only meet them like once a day, really and I think that I should consider them more like acquaintances. Even as a young kid, I had a hard time starting conversations with people and I don't really know what to say to them. I "had" a few friends, but people were also picking on me very often, because I didn't talk with anybody. Most people I've known as a younger kid were generally good at sports, very talkative, outgoing, wear clothings that were "good" to them", and they liked stuff that I couldn't fully enjoy at all. I was like a bookworm before, but lately I don't read books as often anymore. So, I was a target from many people and it wasn't good for me. I think some people were trying to be nice to me, but I thought they were bland, but annoying people. The good thing is that I don't talk to them anymore. I meet peoppe for a year or two, talked with them at least twice, later, I don't meet with them ever again. Also, I moved through a lot of schools/places and I had a hard time meeting others. In fact, meeting others was probably the last thing I ever wanted to do. I spend most of my time home meeting nobody and my family is very concerned about me staying home all day and do literally nothing. They know I don't hang out with anybody, but my sister kept asking me if I had any friends before. I didn't really know how to answer her question, but I always stay quiet whenever she asks me questions like that. My family also keeps telling me I'm weak for some reason. I don't really care, let them say whatever they want, really.

Aside from that, I choose the last option.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

Has anybody ever heard come back here, I'm not done with you, do you know who my father is?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

trailerswift said:


> Has anybody ever heard come back here, I'm not done with you, do you know who my father is?
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


No, and if someone dares to tell me that, then I will continue walking away, and never come back to that person.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I have 1 acquittance in real life and several online.


----------



## Loser (Dec 11, 2017)

4
but I need less
lol


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

And his father and his father, well his father before him was a god... I think its funny that people act by that way and want to be friends when they just made themselves seem weak and a part of a battle I have nothing to do with.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Depression loves company and yet I have none that want to stay with me no matter what I do.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

shinedowness said:


> Depression loves company and yet I have none that want to stay with me no matter what I do.


Like drug addicts people who have schizophrenia burn out their brain and become depressed. Sadly there's no cure.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

trailerswift said:


> Like drug addicts people who have schizophrenia burn out their brain and become depressed. Sadly there's no cure.
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


I consider myself to be too aware of the world to have schizophrenia. I am just sad and feel desperate to get back the person that I betrayed in the past.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

shinedowness said:


> I consider myself to be too aware of the world to have schizophrenia. I am just sad and feel desperate to get back the person that I betrayed in the past.


Only 1% of people have it its affordable while heroin isn't but its not a choice.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

trailerswift said:


> Only 1% of people have it its affordable while heroin isn't but its not a choice.
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


...


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

shinedowness said:


> ...


oo..

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

most of my friends are dudes who find me attractive so they accept to be friendzoned lol not even kidding, im more close to guys than girls which is why i can act inapproriate in a girl group cuz i dont have enough experiences dealing with girls, i have girl friends that sometimes im close with but most of the time girls are just acquantainces


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

I have like, one super good friend who I feel comfortable around. And, then I have about a dozen other friends who I only see once in awhile. I drifted away from people a few years after high school unfortunately. I feel like I have too little friends and so many friends at the same time, if that makes sense. I wish I was better at making friends. I try to go out on dates and I like parties but I can spend a lot of time inside. I'm just not a proactive person I guess haha.

TMI, I guess.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Guess it depends on what you'd classify as a friend.

Close friendships: 1-3

Regular friends: 4-5

Acquaintances: 10-20+

Generally speaking, I think I have a low to average amount of friends.


----------



## Magic_happy_yayyy (Dec 24, 2017)

I used to have a best friend, I considered her my best friend and she said she considered me her best friend, 
I do treat her really nicely, but now she doesn't even talk to me for ages, just throwing me away like some old doll. 
That was a few years ago.

Now I have a little friend circle but they still exclude me (I think), they would go out and meet each other without telling me and stuff. I am pretty sure they talk bad things about me.

Also people in my class thinks I am a show off because I was completing the 10x10 multiplication grid on the whiteboard. 
THAT IS YEAR 1 MATHS. (I am in year 8.)
I am totally surrounded by idiots who doesn't respect my ideas and calling me mental and annoying, because I share my ideas. And a lot of them make fun of me/try to annoy or anger me for no reason.

In conclusion: 
How could you even be friends with these sort of people? Why do you need friends?
If all they do is earn your trust and then shatter them. So what's the point of getting hurt even more just because of, idk, some other people who doesn't care about you.
It's just something that people wants, just like love, which is only a chemical. 
People do not need friends to survive.



(Forgive me if I done something wrong, I'm new. And excuse my use of grammar)


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Only ever had "friends of the family", people I encountered when very little that register as family (even when some family didn't). I've had playmates when very young, but I only missed the females I had at least infatuations with. Other than arguing and complaining, I don't really do conversation. I don't "hang out". I have no really useful skills or resources and generally wouldn't care to share, if I did, and, if I did, it'd likely be "gamer reflexive" quest-ish shit, impersonal boredom basically. Other than eros (nothing casual), people aren't compelling.


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

I got my drivers license the same year traffic circles started showing up. How could I expect to have friends?


----------

